# My take on Chapman after one week



## Topo (Sep 6, 2010)

I posted on here quite a bit in the past, when I was looking to transfer to a film school from Colorado State. This past year I was faced with the decision between Emerson and Chapman, and I was pretty much split on the decision. Chapman offered me more money so I went with them.

After one week of classes, I LOVE it. I love the environment, the people, the faculty, the classes, everything. I thought I would give you guys my general opinion, and allow any prospective students to ask me any questions that I might be able to answer.

You really do get hands on experience right off the bat. I'm a screenwriting major so it's not AS big of a deal to me, but all the majors take Intro to Visual Storytelling, and we already got our cameras and have projects due every 2 weeks throughout the semester.

Also, the faculty is great. I know some people might not think Chapman is as prestigious as UCLA or USC, but I have an acting professor who also teaches at UCLA, and my Visual Storytelling professor also teaches at LMU and USC. They are both working in the business as well. 

The campus is beautiful and the film school is very impressive. LA really is only 45 minutes away, so you have great internship opportunities. It seems to me that the school is really committed to helping students get their work out there, in festivals and competitions, and helping students get internships and jobs.

Overall I'm very happy with my choice, and will keep you updated with my Chapman experience. Please ask any questions you have, and if I am able I will give my best answer.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, thanks. I needed that. I am applying to graduate school. I actually decided not to apply to USC, UCLA, or NYU.

Now I am only interested in Columbia U, Chapman U, and Loyola Marymount.

And I have no interest in FSU, ASU, and BU.
People are telling me to apply to all of them but I think it is a waste of money and time if I have no interest in the location or know I can't afford the school.


----------



## saintman (Sep 10, 2010)

congrats man, i plan to apply for 2011 at chapman. my primary interest is direction & of late i'm listening really nice things about dodge school. again i have been told its cheaper than other big schools like nyu or usc & they often provide with handsome scholarships. i however happen to be an international applicant. do u think it becomes more difficult for an international student to get admitted & scholarships. also the website is silent about the portfolio requirements as of now. or i was unable to find it. 

  thanks for your time ..


----------

